# Woody limits



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Got to make use of my itchy trigger finger yesterday. Went to PA for opening day of inland duck season. Floated a stretch of private water near one of the local state game lands that is loaded with wetlands. As we passed the state game lands, we were relieved that we weren't hunting there because there were TONS of cars/trucks. We ended up getting the boat in the water and started floating about five minutes til shooting hours. As always, you always have your winners who pull the trigger before shooting hours. After that WWIII broke out in the game lands. Fortunately for us, at one point, we could see the birds that managed to escape the wetlands were making their way to the river  Within 200 yards of pushing off, we had our first drake woody in the boat. By 9:05 my Uncle and I each had our limit of wood ducks in the boat and we weren't even half way done with the float. We ended with the six woodies, never saw another species of duck. Ended up probably seeing at least 200-300 wood ducks. Couldn't have asked for a better morning....beautiful weather, quality time spent with my uncle, and two limits of birds in the freezer!!! !$


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work! Looks like a good way to spend a morning...ducks and family.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Nice!! Cant wait.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice job  hey you 2 should come hunt again with me


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Very cool. Hoping to do the same for OH opener!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't beat quality time with the birds and a relative.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

good job mark


----------

